# craftsman snowblower belts



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi, I have a craftsman eager 1, 22 inch power propelled 536.909400 , I need to replace belts I found part# for drive belt 49570 now subbing 49570ma, I can't find part# for auger belt, would these be the same size as drive belt, this is an old machine which makes it hard to find info on it, sears direct only shows drive belt #.any help would be great. Thanks jim


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Jimmy, welcome to the forum.

Your drive belt P/N's are correct. I chatted with Berman at searspartsdirect. He tells me that there is no auger belt available for your snow blower. He has a belt that might work for $15. If it doesn't fit, you can return it. P/N OEM-754-0430A. You can contact him as follows:

Berman,
*http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...247.html?pathTaken=partSearch&q=OEM-754-0430A*


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

If you have the old belt, take it to an auto parts store, or a lawn mower shop, and see if they can find you a match for it. There are also internet sites that say they can match any belt...


----------



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

Ok thanks, I'll let you know how I make out in case someone in the future needs help. Although probably no many people have machines this old. Thanks again


----------



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

Just an update, finally got some time to mess with it, got the belts off they actually look like the same belts, but I will take them to auto part store to make sure, I think they should be able to measure them.if that doesn't work I try big T idea.will let you know


----------



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

Just letting everyone know that the 2 belts are the same size. Part # 49570ma , had to order on line couldn't find them in any stores. Thanks again for everyone's help.


----------

